# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum >  MIE (Question papers + Memos) IE ( Exams + Memos) Becoming IE & MIE  Requirements + Guide

## Stephan1606

Good day Everyone. 

I've noticed that there is a slight problem with information, procedures, requirements and availability in the following: 1) Installation Rules paper 1 Question papers & Memos.
                                                                                                                                                                            2) Installation Rules paper 2 Question papers & Memos.
                                                                                                                                                                            3) Unit standards For Installation Electrician.
                                                                                                                                                                            4) Registering at DOL as a electrical contractor/Installation electrician.
                                                                                                                                                                            5) Where to obtain the actual COC.
                                                                                                                                                                            6) Specialized electrical installation codes paper 1 Question papers + Memos.
                                                                                                                                                                            7) Specialized electrical installation codes paper 2 Question papers + Memos.
                                                                                                                                                                            8) Unit standards for Master installation electrician.
                                                                                                                                                                            9)  Registering as a Master Installation electrician.
The above that i've mentioned I will post soon with: a) All documents
                                                                            b) Prices
                                                                            c) Application Forms
                                                                            d) Locations
                                                                            e) samples

----------

MariusM (10-Sep-19)

----------


## Stephan1606

spec1papaug16.docspec1memaug16.docspec1memaug16.docspec1papaug16.doc

----------


## Stephan1606

MIE paper 1 Question + Memo 2015 aug

----------


## Stephan1606

MIE paper 1 Nov 2015 memo

----------


## Stephan1606

My files that I have is too large I have over 3 gig of question papers and all info concerning the electrical industry from N1-N6 electrical engineering and more is there anyway to upload it on this forum

----------


## Yves

> spec1papaug16.docspec1memaug16.docspec1memaug16.docspec1papaug16.doc


Hi Stephan, thank you for those MIE Exam Papers and Memos , can you please post more or email them to me masyves@gmail.com WhatsApp 072 614 2264 or redirect me where I can get them pleas

----------


## JanB123

Good day Stephan1606 create a google Dropbox. There is videos on YouTube to show you how to create the Dropbox. Then you can share the file with those who need it.

----------


## henryjohnkarels@gmail.com

hi stephan can you perhaps send me other P1 and P2 papers and memos as well at henryjohnkarels@gmail.com thnx man.

----------


## Tholithemba

> spec1papaug16.docspec1memaug16.docspec1memaug16.docspec1papaug16.doc


Good evening Stephan, please share any info you have on MIE past papers and memos. That will be highly appreciated.email address free4tholi@yahoo.com

----------


## MariusM

> Good day Everyone. 
> 
> I've noticed that there is a slight problem with information, procedures, requirements and availability in the following: 1) Installation Rules paper 1 Question papers & Memos.
>                                                                                                                                                                             2) Installation Rules paper 2 Question papers & Memos.
>                                                                                                                                                                             3) Unit standards For Installation Electrician.
>                                                                                                                                                                             4) Registering at DOL as a electrical contractor/Installation electrician.
>                                                                                                                                                                             5) Where to obtain the actual COC.
>                                                                                                                                                                             6) Specialized electrical installation codes paper 1 Question papers + Memos.
>                                                                                                                                                                             7) Specialized electrical installation codes paper 2 Question papers + Memos.
> ...


I am in Pretoria. Would love to get hold of all your material........

----------


## MariusM

> Good day Stephan1606 create a google Dropbox. There is videos on YouTube to show you how to create the Dropbox. Then you can share the file with those who need it.


Yes please.....this will help a lot.
Thanks Stephan1606

----------


## MariusM

Hi Stephen,

I am in Pretoria. How can I get all your documents and info?

----------


## WilliamMM

Hi guys,Im based in Cape Town,I am looking for the MIE memos of 2009 papers and papers+memos for the years 2017-2019,would be greatly appreciated,email to mawilliams254@yahoo.com, or where they are selling them,thanking you in advance.

----------


## chris.brits@webmail.co.za

hi stephan can you perhaps send me other P1 and P2 papers and memos as well at chris.brits@webmail.co.za. thnx man.

----------


## GarethCrous

Hi Stephan

I would like to get hold of all the info you have, could you perhaps email me a dropbox link with all the info in it?
My email is gareth.crous@basf.com

Thank you

----------


## vuvu

GOOD DAY DOES ANYONE HAVE PDF BOOKS FOR MASTER INSTALLATION ELECTRICIAN

----------


## AneshK

Hi Guys i am also looking for past papers from 2017 to 2019 please assist with pass papers and memos , i do have past papers and memos previous to 2017.

also do you guys think self study for these exams would be sufficent?

kandhaianesh@gmail.com

----------


## JohnB187

Good day Stephan1606

Its seems that you are the go to guy for the Installations Rules and MIE question paper and memos.
If its possible that you can send me.I see that your from UPT, I am also from UPT.
Regards Johnb187

----------


## 711227

Where can I get question papers for mie

----------


## Douglas 75

Hi colleagues, I hope all is well with you guys. i wanted an advice , i passed my specialized electrical installations code, anyone who know an accredited center where i can do my unit standard? Please advice. Im based in Gauteng. 
Thanks in advance.
For more contact you can whatsapp me on 0781974966, or email me :dmasamba@gmail.com

----------


## Pula

God day sir, 
How do I get hold of question papers and memos from 2015 to date?

----------


## Pula

Hi Stephen. My email address is pulaselaelo@gmail.com can you kindly assist with questions and memos for MIE. Thank you

----------


## Miguel

Dear Stephan,

I read one of your poster about 3 gigs of the docs which includes N1 to N6 memos as well as the MIE passed papers+memos.
Would you please send them to me through my email: demiguel209@gmail.com or WhattApp : 0681275712.
That will be helpful,which help I'll really appreciate. Thank you!

----------


## JanineCr

Good day have you posted the abovementioned yet

----------


## Wandile Mabuza

Good day everyone, I have registered for my Installation Rules paper 2 and would like to please get help in obtaining past papers and memorandums. Much appreciated.

Kind regards

----------


## Lucasdelange

Good day all
I am new to this site but need some help.
I have registered for Spec Installations Rules Paper 2 is there some here that can help with papers and memos

----------


## Kharivhe

Hi guys can u kindly assist me with MIE question papers and memos, my Email is Kharivhet@gmail.com. Thanks

----------


## smadontsela@gmail.com

Guys I need  specialised electrical modules

----------


## Douglas 75

> Guys I need  specialised electrical modules


You can do your course in pretoria for more info whatsapp me 0781974966

----------


## mbhense10@gmail.com

Greetings I would like some help with previous exam papers paper 2

----------


## sytcee

Good day Stephan

If you have telegram, it would be easier to share these files.

My telegram is 0834127430

Regards p

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

----------


## Tulangi Jason

Hi, did you manage to get the question papers and Memos? Please share it with me tngulofi@gmail.com

----------


## siyabongaconnin@gmail.com

Goodday guys,I'm Siya mzimela I'm looking for any master electrician questions papers pls my WhatsApp is 0834940873 or siyabongaconnin@gmail.com

----------


## Gerhard.Oosthuizen

HI,
It will be great if you can forward it to me as well. Thanks Gerhard

----------


## sakheleplaatjie17

Good day can you plz help me with MIE previous question papers and memos for specialized installation rules P1 and P3

----------


## sakheleplaatjie17

Good day can you plz help me with MIE specialized installation rules P1 and P2 question papers and from 2019 till this year My email is sakheleplaatjie17@gmail.com

----------

